# people who throw your passport away



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

aaaaggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh. Guess who not going on holiday saturday!

she is in the bad books big time [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Really? That is very bad! You could travel up to London and get it done tomorrow . Will your holiday insurance cover this?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

please see my other thread Â


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

.. over and out roger


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh well there is one consilation .. c ya darn sarfend then ;D :-*. What an expensive excuse of getting out of a holiday ronin to be with you friends down Sarfend on Estury ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

ill be there Abi - on my own ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Cool and nice one. I will be with the push bike ;D LOL or Ford :-*


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> aaaaggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh. Guess who not going on holiday saturday!
> 
> she is in the bad books big time Â [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


Damn good shoeing in order i think Gav


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Damn good shoeing in order i think Gav


Did you ever consider it might be your fault for leaving it in a place where it might get thrown away? ;D That's what my wife would say. I'd hate it at the time. I'd realise she was right later.

Good luck getting a new one - at the end of the day it's all kismet mate 

W.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> Did you ever consider it might be your fault for leaving it in a place where it might get thrown away? Â ;D Â That's what my wife would say.


It's me who does things like that in my house, I've thrown concert tickets away before just cos they were in a pile of other papers which 'looked' like they could be thrown away :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey guys.. be coy about these things..'If in doubt throw it out' LOL ;D.

Clearly how women think :-*


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

working in travel has its perks, my G/F works for an airline - we are now going next saturday, they have re-done flights, hotel and car for no charge - phew!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That's good news . Now then, what has she done to make it up to you for adding 10 years to ya life


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> That's good news Â . Â Now then, what has she done to make it up to you for adding 10 years to ya life Â


added 10 years to his passport? 

(or less, if she throws it away again.....)


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> That's good news Â . Â Now then, what has she done to make it up to you for adding 10 years to ya life Â


came back from the passport office to find a little box of ferrero rocher, tea bag in a cup and a sandwich in the fridge waiting !


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

<pause flame room>
Sorry to bring this thread briefly into sensible-land...
Make sure the passport office know that you've lost your passport. If someone has found the one your g/f threw out then that could be the start of an identity theft 
<restart flame room>


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> came back from the passport office to find a little box of ferrero rocher, tea bag in a cup and a sandwich in the fridge waiting !


ahhhh - bless! 



> <pause flame room>
> Sorry to bring this thread briefly into sensible-land...
> Make sure the passport office know that you've lost your passport. If someone has found the one your g/f threw out then that could be the start of an identity theft
> <restart flame room>


s'a very good point :-/


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> came back from the passport office to find a little box of ferrero rocher, tea bag in a cup and a sandwich in the fridge waiting !


Hmmm ..... : make h e r .. s w e a t !!! ;D ;D ;D ;D. Play Mr hard go get ;D.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> <pause flame room>
> Sorry to bring this thread briefly into sensible-land...
> Make sure the passport office know that you've lost your passport. If someone has found the one your g/f threw out then that could be the start of an identity theft Â
> <restart flame room>


had to go through the lost passport procedure at UKPS this morning - but thanks


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

You could always sell it if it turns up


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I bet your girlfriend has secretly put it on Ebay ;D , then used it as a dart board, then thrown it really ;D, but just can't be honest with you about her actions ;D .

Was your passport that bad of you


----------

